# University of Makeup (universityofmakeup.com) Has anyone been to this school? If so how is it?



## Myaliz (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi!

I really want to attend a makeup school.  I do makeup on myself now and think I be good to do free lance and other work.  I dont have any local places and I have attended cosmetology school for hair and nails but didnt get much otu of makeup.  I want to expand and do makeup.  I have looked online but qc &amp; holly wood are way to expensive.  Noma I heard from someone is way to basic.  I havent heard anything about Makeup Academy.  can someone tell me more about it?


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never heard of it but imo I don't understand how could cosmetology could be taken online. Maybe some courses but the whole thing? Maybe there's something I don't know about online classes... Have you tried looking up reviews or making sure it's state accredited?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Feb 1, 2012)

There are a lot of online makeup courses and there are even some courses that travel... HEX is one (they do on hand tutorials for the day) and so is Last Looks Academy... they have one day seminars and some that are longer for more complex applications.

Check them out and compare prices...  the HEX online course I think is very expensive...  But I wouldnt mind taking their one day seminars.


----------



## Dinitchka (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't get online courses either.

If going that route, why not watch Youtube videos and then intern for an artist? In Oklahoma, I know a hairstylist can intern under a state certified hairstylist and then take their test to get state certified.



> Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never heard of it but imo I don't understand how could cosmetology could be taken online. Maybe some courses but the whole thing? Maybe there's something I don't know about online classes... Have you tried looking up reviews or making sure it's state accredited?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's another course I found online:

http://www.qcmakeupacademy.com/

On line courses is a market, like everything else.  Is it a scam, not really... its education.

Youtube does have a lot of material on there, but its not very organized for the average person.  You kinda have to know what you're looking for on Youtube to trully understand what your doing.

These courses provide something to a consumer that may not have the patience or the time to go to a full term beauty school.

Its education in the form of convenience, that's what you're paying for.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 1, 2012)

I've taken online courses before &amp; they're great but I don't understand learning something 3 dimensional without having an instructor for direct feedback.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 2, 2012)

If you think the certificate will help you get land a job, then go for it. I don't know anything about the world of makeup artistry, but I feel like if it's something professionals and people who hire you would recognize as sort of gimmicky, it might not do much good to have a certificate from it.

If it has a good reputation, definitely go for it. If you don't hear much talk about it aside from their own not-so-cleverly hidden PR, then I'd be suspicious. But I wouldn't pay like $600 just to watch videos on makeup, which may or may not be helpful.


----------



## MkpArtist (Feb 2, 2012)

Do your research, especially if someone promises you certification. Many states do not recognize this and so it means nothing. The state of Texas for example does not recognize makeup artistry in its licensing and regulatory fields, and therefore there is no licensing for it, only cosmetology.


----------



## studiomakeup (Apr 27, 2012)

Why don't you try the studiomakeupacademy in hollywood ca. they have trained many of the makeup artists that are working in films and tv today.


----------



## Suzi Varela (Feb 1, 2013)

University of makeup is so,so...I'm not impressed. I did sign up with RPM online academy, the educator I'd Rain Andreani out of Las Vegas. I found the course to be great, knowing what I know now, that would be the best avenue for good education. They don't sell you any makeup kits, they figure your already a makeup aficionado. Some online courses come with a cheap starter kit that was included in your tuition. The course is not expensive, like I say it's about learning not selling a bunch of stuff. Here's the link: http://makeuponlinetraining.com/


----------



## tansun (Feb 28, 2013)

RPM online makeup course sucks. do not take it. i did it they kept my money, when i sent in my photos they wouldnt respond and then i couldnt log into it any longer.


----------



## Suzi Varela (Feb 28, 2013)

I've never had a problem with the course or anything for that matter.  If I needed and help or had any question they have always been quick to respond.   They have been fabulous!!!!


----------



## musky (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi RPM website said that we must fill the form to know the price, but WHERE is the form??

Please, if you guys can tell me how much the enrolment class for Premium (17 hours) and Proffesional (25 hours)...
Thanks a lot


----------



## Ladymvb2 (Jun 5, 2013)

I enroll in University of Makeup and got a refund.  I was not impressed.  When I was doing the classes, the instruction applied the makeup on herself.  I don't; however, know if that is still the case.

I finally did the online course at www.faceitpromakeup.com (I think).  And I did enjoy.

I am a licensed Esthetician, and in Oklahoma that is all someone needs to do makeup and charge for it.  However, not a lot of makeup was done in school and that is my passion.  I just needed a little extra help and face it pro was good enough for me.

I did my photos, sent them all in, and then took the final exam (written, of course).


----------



## musky (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Ladymvb2, 

Is this www.faceitpromakeup.com also an online training?

I have sent a quote to RPM 2 days ago but until today I still don't get a reply.

If their customer service/information doesn't reply to potential clients then I wonder if they will actually reply to questions from students in the future?


----------



## musky (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks Ladymvb2, 

Is this www.faceitpromakeup.com also an online training?

I have sent a quote to RPM 2 days ago but until today I still don't get a reply.

If their customer service/information doesn't reply to potential clients then I wonder if they will actually reply to questions from students in the future?


----------



## autumnnightowl (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi!

Another way you can find somewhere to get a professional artistry course is through googling Mac-Pro approved schools; i don't think QC academy is accepted, last time i checked (however that was awhile ago). ArtistsWithin (calgary, AB, canada based) is Mac-Pro approved and they just launched their online program (not sure about pricing), and I believe it is offered internationally as well; another option for you to look into as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.artistswithin.com/

Good luck and hope you find an option that works for you !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## colorfuldez (Jun 9, 2013)

if you want to learn about makeup go check out Robert jones beauty academy...I just want to learn the basics and hes taught me a lot through his videos its like $20-24 a month and I really love it. It says youll get some sort of certificate that u completed the tests but im not sure if its legit but the videos are good.


----------



## Cassaundra (Jun 12, 2013)

To do freelancing stuff you need to market yourself well. So a certification and license from a reputed institute will help to achieve and live your dreams.


----------



## Ladymvb2 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes.  It is an online course.  If you have questions or any comments, she replies really quickly.


----------



## GlamourBytch (Nov 12, 2013)

Have you checked out The Robert Jones Academy? He is the national trainer/ training co-ordination for Mary Kay (but he does not push MK products in his videos or even say the names of his colors). He has several really good makeup books on the market as well as a YouTube channel with some free video tutorials that he posts to frequently. The academy goes into a lot more detail on facial shap, eye shape, skin tone and undertone, eyebrow shape, even makeup and grooming for men. He goes over a ton of stuff and does offer a free certificate when you finish each level. I actually learned quite a bit from his video and tutorials, and he's just really good at teaching. He's fun and well spoken, you actually want to continue the learning. You can pay monthly or yearly and he has a few different levels of membership. The basic one was only about $15 or $16 per month. It's self paced so you can go as fast or slow. I would venture to guess this is probably as good, dare is say, even better the the majority of the ones listed. Because you can pay monthly, it's not like you are out hundreds of dollars if you don't like it. Sometimes it does take a day or two for them to respond to you, but they do always respond. I have had a really good experience with this academy. It's not accredited, but it will offer a good solid foundation and understanding for you. Www.robertjonesacademy.com (I think that's the address). If not just google it and it should come right up. You can also find him on Facebook, YouTube and Twitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlamourBytch (Nov 12, 2013)

Which course did you end up taking? And did you find it was worth it? The prices don't seem too bad. I was just wondering if  too the fundamental course to try it and then decided I wanted to do the pro or bridel course, how much overlap in classes where there?


----------

